
Ask HN: How to pick an idea to work on when you love multiple? - hsikka
I&#x27;m currently applying for Startup School, and I&#x27;m torn between two projects I&#x27;ve been working on.<p>The first is to build an early warning system for various diseases (malaria, dengue fever) and public health problems, something I&#x27;ve been working on in grad school and  a few large orgs have shown interest in paying for.<p>The other is a personal preventative health dashboard that gives you dynamic predictive suggestions based on your diet, genetics, fitness and sleep data.<p>I have the experience and passion to build both, and they both actually slot into an ecosystem together, but one is b2b  with long sales cycles and the other is b2c in a crowded health app market. One of the things I prioritize is maximizing the value I can deliver to the most people. What would you choose and why?<p>Also, if you&#x27;d like to  hear my thoughts on these  in more depth, I&#x27;d be happy to  talk! I also wrote a short piece about it recently -&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;technomancy&#x2F;a-humble-proposal-the-human-healthcare-stack-e9e82eb8eff
======
srameshc
The first one. I am not an expert in this area by any means but from what you
said about interested orgs willing to pay, it makes more Sense. Building one
product sucks a lot out of you and it's always a good idea to stay focused and
get done rather than staying distracted.

~~~
hsikka
Absolutely, I see what you mean. Thank you!

